# sylvester stallone x9 + 6



## maverrick2 (3 Jan. 2007)

Wollen wir mal den Meister unter die Arme greiffen


----------



## maverrick2 (3 Jan. 2007)

WALLPAPERS:


----------



## Light (3 Jan. 2007)

Auch toller Schauspieler, doch das mit Rocky VI hätte er sein lassen sollen. Vielen Dank für die Pics.


----------

